# I NEED SOME HOPE HERE......



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Can anyone that is doing or has done the 100 days of tapes tell me if they saw a reduction in PAIN from using this system? I'm feeling a little shaky this week. It was a BAD PAIN week I think because of my period(sorry guys). Usually it is COMPLETELY gone by this stage except for the "normal" spasms & cramping I have. But it is hanging around for some reason. I don't know if things are changing in there or what. I've made diet changes like, eating more fiber & the correct portions of food & increasing my water intake. But I was hoping these would be POSITIVE changes that would HELP not HURT. I really don't want to go to anti-depressants & the Levsin is turning out to make me C big time. So I'm not sure I can count on that for pain relief. But gee, I'd like to know if this intense pain can be managed thru Hypno. Has anyone found relief??? Like you no longer have intense severe pain? Thanks. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, so you know for myself at least the hypnotherapy had a direct and majorally positive effect on the pain. It is one of the major parts of using this treatment.Hang in there some days are bad some days are good, but your on your way to educating yourself and feeling better.If your in chat tonight I will go over this with you.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Is there NO rest for the weary??? I fell alseep EARLY tonight & BING now I'm wide awake. Not only am I wide awake I've got, this is going to shock you now so sit down..... ANOTHER QUESTION!!!!!Ok, Hypno WILL work on this intense pain. I'm guessing here, but I would assume that I have to believe that in order for it to do that for me. Right?.....Wrong????I saw AZ's post to Brandi about the things needed to do Hypno. Belief system was one of them. So does that mean you have to totally believe it WILL work for it To work? I'm ashamed to admit that I'm having doubts here, I don't even want to GO TO DOUBTVILLE though if this will wreck my chances for it to work for me. Or is it already too late?I guess this week was filled with such intense pain that I'm having a hard time believing that thru Hypno maybe someday it won't be there. Guys forgive me, I'm really trying here & I SOOOO want it to work. But this voice I call "Thomas" is sneaking around my ears! I don't want to wreck my chances here before I even start! Any help here is greatly appreciated. Thanks. Ok Now I'm gonna try to go get back to sleep. I'll check in tomorrow here. Thanks again. BQ







[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 02-19-2001).]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

BQ...hang in there, hon...Well, I know AZ mentions a belief system, and I think intellectually speaking of the conscious mind, that could play an important factor. But when it comes to dealing with the subconscious, even though a belief that the method will work is advantageous, I don't think that having some doubts will rule out that it won't work. I had doubts that it would work; I wanted to believe so much that it would...but even as Mike mentions in the intro...you have been thru so many things, medications, diets, etc., usually hypnotherapy is one last resort because you are so "fed up" with nothing else working. And that is true..especially for myself..been on everything and nothing worked. well, your expectation level naturally is almost geared to the fact that nothing has worked in the past, so why should this work now, right???? This is natural and makes total sense intellectually. I would not keep your fear of not believing in hypnotherapy from continuing the sessions. I kept on (after a brief relapse) and now have seen improvements that I wasn't sure I would see..and I have gradual, subtle improvements ongoing, even though I am done with the sessions...so don't defeat yourself yet!!! Hang in there, know that we are here for you and support you...many have had these fears and misgivings just as you are feeling...and the worry that things aren't happening fast enough, or won't happen to you...I did too...big time!!! We are there for you, and keep at it!!!! And some day, we will see you on the other side...







Hope this helps a bit, hon...But sometimes it takes awhile for the subconscious mind to connect with the conscious mind and the body..but it will happen for you. Be patient and loving with yourself...even if you don't "believe"....you are not alone!! Take care..and thanks for being there for me and Net the past week...you are a dear person!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think you have to be a true believer with no doubts for mind-body therapies to work. I think being open that they might work is probably useful, After all if a person is stubborn enough no amount of anything will change them, I think that a desire to have things change is important, but doubts about a particular thing helping or not is normal and IMO healthy.When I did CBT I really didn't think that it was going to do anything for my IBS. OTOH, since I was doing this as part of a clinical trial and got 3 months of free therapy, I figured I might as well get as much as I could out of it, after all, who doesn't need a little work







. I also didn't think the biofeedback I did for my migraines would do me that much good, but again I was open and I went to all my sessions and I gave it "the old college try" and it ended up being pretty effective. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

Hi All,BQ good input from Marilyn and K.Its quite natural to wonder and to question







Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi BQ:Just checking in to see how you're doing today?JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Jean, Yeah I'm here. I gotta go out to eat lunch







!! And believe it or not I gotta think about what you all have said. The pain is definitely ebbing, still got those inner twichy things going on though. So I'm thinking.......thinking. Maybe I'm slow or something, but sometimes it takes me a bit to absorb what you all have said. I can't thank you all enough for hanging in there with all my ques.







Its like my 9yr old said when he was 3,"I gottalot of questions in my mouth". Can't imagine where he got that from.







So I'll courageously leave my house & try to digest lunch AND all of the above. Later....BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm still thinking but this is what I came up with so far. I know what you mean Marilyn & Mike, it is OK that I have some doubts. I am not dooming myself to failure because I might have some doubts. That's a relief. And K I think I am a little more positive than you felt about the biofeedback. I am willing to give it MORE than a college try. And I have an open mind to it. So I was worried about doubt but doubt is OK. As long as I don't allow it to stop me. Which I'm not anywhere near that point. I REALLY want it to work. It is just amazing to me how powerful this subconcious can be. It is actually awesome when you think about it. I also realized that, from what AZ said, my conscious thoughts are NO WHERE near as powerful as my sub-conscious thoughts. So thanks you all for the assurances. I'm so glad & grateful you will all be there to help me when I start(Cause I bet I'll have MORE ques.







). I am restoring my hope thanks to you. Thanks AGAIN. BQPlease feel free to correct any misperceptions I may have or have had at any time. I ain't proud.







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey BQ...I ain't proud either!! LOL







You must ask Mike how many PAGES of email questions I gave him when I first started the sessions!!!! I was really really really bad!!!! Very inquisitive and still am! But underneath it all, I wanted so very much for it to work, and much of the questioning comes from that underlining desire for reassurance that I am not so very different to not benefit from this therapy....will I be the only one not being helped, will I do it incorrectly....yada yada...I know, been there, BQ!!! And because Mike has seen over 2000 of us poor IBS souls, he knows the patterns of some of us dubious doubters, he knows the fears and doubts, and thus calmly, and kindly, would guide and reassure me along...and so here I am...much improved after finally getting my rear in gear and listening to my sessions! I am continuing to improve all the time, and do not have that panicky can't travel D feeling I used to have almost all the time. (Although,I am now recovering from the gall bladder removal..but that is another story and not IBS)...So, BQ...if you ever need a "RA-RA" cheer leader for ya...here I am, and if you need a shoulder, here I am....AZ mom was my mentor as well as Eric in reassuring me it would come along. AZ mom took 6 months after completion to start improving and she is doing great! Hang in there, BQ...you are a good caring person, and just vent and ask away!!!! I sure did and still do!!!!





















Be well, and take care...Love and (((HUGS))),------------------Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Marilyn & Company, THANK YOU .......like to INFINITY & BEYOND!!!!







I also should have said Please correct any misperceptions I may have in the FUTURE as well.







I'm beginning to think maybe I oughtta warn you guys to clean out your e-mail received files before I start! Hey Eric, I know you just got yours cleaned out, plenty of room for me now right?????Mike is obviously a saint.Rest up Mike.







Yes I'll take ANY offers for cheerleading, coaching what have you........ THANKS BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

BQ,Belief system means that you are willing to acknowledge the possibility that it may work. The belief system of a devoutly religious person may not allow them to do hypnotherapy. Now that is not to say their religion won't allow it, but that it is not in THEIR belief system that their religion allows it. Does that make sense?I don't want to get into religion and hypnotherapy, but it is the easiest place from which to get an example. In fact, many clergy people, that are therapists use hypnotherapy. We all had doubts about hypnotherapy. If we didn't, we would have all done it in the first place. Mostly, we need to be educated about it, and that's what we're trying to do here.







AZ------------------If you don't have a dream, how are you gonna have a dream come true?Nellie Forbush's song in South Pacific


----------

